# Pngout Plugin für IrfanView



## Jungbluth (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
da IrfanView Pngout seit Version 4.58 nicht mal unterstützt habe ich mich entschlossen 4.57 zu verwenden. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand weiss wo ich das Pngout plugin herbekommen kann denn auf der offiziellen Seite wird ja nur die neueste Version unterstützt.


----------



## Zvoni (21. Februar 2022)

???
IrfanView PlugIns
Wenn ich da nen tacken runterscrolle, lande ich bei 
"You can download the (32-bit) PlugIns as 4 separate ZIP files (for experienced users!):"
On dort im zweiten Zip-File:


> iv_formats.zip. Contains these PlugIns: Awd, B3d, BabaCAD4Image, CamRAW, Crw, CADImage, Dicom, DjVu, Dpx, Ecw, Exr, Flash, Flif, Formats, Fpx, Hdp, Ics, ImPDF, ImPDN, JPEG2000, Jpeg_LS, Jpm, Mng, MrSID, PDF, PhotoCD, *PNGOUT*, Postscript, RIOT, Sff, Svg, Wbz, WebP, Wsq, Xcf.


----------



## Jungbluth (22. Februar 2022)

Die Seite lädt bei mir nicht mal richtig

EDIT: Habs über den link aus deinen Zitat gedownloadet und, nein, Pngout war nicht enthalten. Da wurde scheinbar die Beschreibung nicht angepasst. Allgemein sind da nicht alle drin, dafür din die in der liste nicht stehen.


----------



## Zvoni (22. Februar 2022)

Autsch.... OK, dann weiss ich auch nicht ausser das "aktuelle" pngout-CLI-Tool, aber Plugin weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Jungbluth (22. Februar 2022)

Hab ich versucht, schein ich nicht mit umgehen zu können.


----------

